# Bersa 380cc range report



## Blaster (Jan 30, 2007)

After waiting 2 months after ordering the Bersa it finnally arrived. Took it to the range today. I used Winchester WinClean 95 gr. BEB. I gave it a good cleaning before I went to the range. Set up 25' away from target. Shot about 21 rounds. No problem with feed or ejections.

I wanted to see how it felt to shoot double action with the half cock ingaged. And it was very smooth.

The low profile sites take a little getting used to. But overall I am very happy with the way this Bersa operates.

I like the round in chamber indicator. And it will not fire unless the magazine is in also. It also has the locking mechinism with key if you choose to use that.


----------



## camper (Feb 17, 2007)

Even though my new T308380 failed after only 61 total rounds today, recommend you try the following with your sights. Get some Testers Flourescent Orange model airplane paint and using a tooth pick apply it to the front and rear sights. Really helps.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's some fine shooting there Mr Blaster. Nothing like a new pistol working like its suppose to right out of the box. They do seem to have a lot of happy customers. Good luck with yours.


----------

